# ELavil/Appetite



## pronin2 (Jul 27, 2002)

hiI may go on elavil. Im wondering if any of you experienced greater appetite on this drug? that would help much.thanks so muchart


----------



## NarmatDCL (Dec 22, 2003)

pronin2, I am elavil and I have gained a few pounds. I don't know if it's from eating a bit more lately (due to the medication) or just from eating poorly recently! I'm on 20 mg taken at bedtime. I'm going to try to go back on the South Beach diet and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

I also take 20mg. a night. I think it has done some good. I also gained a few pounds. It does increase your appetite at first. I don't need to gain weight so I try to curb my appetite. I also take Lexapro.Hope you can find something to help you.Take Care,Joyce


----------



## susaloh (Dec 28, 2002)

I take 25 mg, in the morning (slow release capsule, so I don't get too tired and I find it more effective taken in the morning). I put on about 4 pounds quite rapidly but then I started looking at my diet a bit and now I'm stable. I do find doing sports extremely effective to control the the weight gain of this medication.I always used to eat sweets very moderately but I've also noticed that when I eat sweets now it's hard to stop. However, now that I'm aware of this as an effect of the amitryptilene I find eat easier to control the urge though it's easiest when I cut out sweets completely.... Altogether the amitryptilene (elavil) makes a huge difference, I feel much better.All the bestSusanne


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Elavil made me hungry and sleepy, not to mention the weight gain. I couldn't get enough sweets.


----------



## susaloh (Dec 28, 2002)

Another two weeks later I can definitely say that my weight is stable now even when I just follow my appetite. The Amitryptiline does its job now but the side effects have all disappeared now. Hurrah!SusanneP.S. I take the Amitr. at bedtime and Iï¿½ve started eating very little in the evening (I rather have a generous snack at around 5 pm when I tend to be quite hungry). Maybe eating little for dinner, i.e. just a plateful of rice with half a tomato or so, has had an impact on the weight gain?!


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I have taken elavil for a little over a year. I take between 45-50mg/day for IBS pain. I beleive I have gained around 10 pounds from it which for me isnt a problem.


----------



## NarmatDCL (Dec 22, 2003)

My GI dr. indicated to me that weight gain is a side effect and I have put on a few pounds due to the increased appetite it causes. I am aware of it and am working to control it (going back to the South Beach Diet after this weekend). She said that if it becomes a problem (weight) that I could go off of it and then go back on. I'm going to try to work through it. And just as other have posted, sweets are definately a craving now -- I can't "just eat one"!


----------



## amandaestes (Jul 14, 2004)

i find i get really drowsy the next day from taking elavil. anyone have this kind of problems? i feel like i am out of it the day after taking it.


----------



## susaloh (Dec 28, 2002)

Well, thatï¿½s the typical side effect when you first start taking it. With most people this stops after 10 days or two weeks.I used to be extremely tired at the beginning but now, absolutely nothing.Susanne


----------

